# Soft vs. Hard - Knee Pads



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

The soft ones are really thick, i just cant see how you can bust your knee on a rail with that kind of padding. That being said, i never tried it, the only thing i used was a really thin soft pad. I ordered a pair of pro-tec gravity, but havent got them yet.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I wear soft pads. Hard pads absolutely protect better. I hit my knees on a rail with my soft pads and it still hurt like a mother fucker. I hit hard enough to leave pant from the rail on my pants. Why don't I have hard pads? If I had I would now have holes in my very expensive pants. My knee bruise is annoying but will heal for free. Pants don't do that. Back in the day when I went to a skatepark that required full pads I destroyed about 3 pairs of jeans wearing hard pads under them. Once I took the hard caps off my jeans lasted a lot longer.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't give a crap about my pants, but should i go for black-diamond telekenesis or pro-tech gravity? Those are the two I've narrowed my choice down to... Pro-tech for 30, tele for 40.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Which ever one come furthest down the shin.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I had the exact same doubt and even a thread which was active until a few days ago you might want to check it out. BTW where did you find the gravity for 30?


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

pailhead said:


> I had the exact same doubt and even a thread which was active until a few days ago you might want to check it out. BTW where did you find the gravity for 30?


Found it for 33 actually, but it a lot of places... google search it.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

small probably?


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

probably... i think the telekneesis ones look like they do more shin protection, which'll help me... so i'm trying to find a better price somewhere in this series of tubes.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

sry to double post... I looked at the other thread... with the knee brace, I'd get something from a site like backcountry that does returns... If you need support, the tele's don't look supportive, but idk if you'll be able to fit a big sleeve over that brace... You could always get both from backcountry and return one!

EDIT: I just found a pair of telekneesis pads on geartrade for $23 + $7 shipping. Said it was from backcountry, I'm assuming it was a return, since it had just a minor scuff on one pad... Figured it was a deal and got it. Good luck finding some pads! I'd ask whoever is doing work on your knee for advice... like whoever the guy is that gave ya tha brace in the first place... could help you determine what will really prevent re-injury.


----------



## HLP (Dec 9, 2010)

If you wear hard shell kneepads under your pants you'll shred/rip the knees pretty quick. I'd suggest soft pads if you want to keep them under your snow pants.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

HLP said:


> If you wear hard shell kneepads under your pants you'll shred/rip the knees pretty quick. I'd suggest soft pads if you want to keep them under your snow pants.


That's what Duct Tape is for!

Anyway's I was looking for knee/ shin guards as well.

I'm leaning on this:
ProTec IPS Rail Guards for Knee/Shin

But I was also looking at this one...however, I was not sure if the shin would be too long for my boots. Anyone have experience with this? And the thigh might be too long for my impact shorts too. The strap system looks good.
Fox Launch Shorty Knee Pads

Unfortunately you can't try these online and I emailed them for dimensions but didn't here from them. I like the Pro Tech IPS, but it looks like the shin is shorter and might not cover as much as the Fox Launch. But the Fox launch might be too big, especially since it's one size and I'm shorter.

But I also like Fox Launch as it seems pretty decent quality. I got one of these and it seems pretty good for the price for a lot of padding.
http://www.xsportsprotective.com/fox-titan-jacket.html


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I managed to get two different sized pro-tec gravity pads. I can use one, albeit, its not really easy to get into it, but the other one, impossible.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

how are they as far as padding goes? are they just soft, or do they have a hard layer?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

They have a hard layer. Weird, i may have misunderstood but i think that they were even referring to it as a soft pad at xsports. Also, they are not really thick.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

veazer said:


> how are they as far as padding goes? are they just soft, or do they have a hard layer?


This is the description.

_ Take speed and comfort to the next level with the Gravity knee pad. Designed to take the hardest impacts, thanks to an *anatomical two-ply EVA foam padded internal hard cap*. Medial and lateral knee padding prevents bruising while the Dri-Lex interior and rear panels keep airflow and drying time a priority. Top and bottom stretch gore straps with hook-and-loop closures keep the pads in place during the nastiest slams 

http://www.allsportprotection.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VN0HRG04Q_


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I've no idea how i missed that.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Well these are foam underneath with a velcroed shell or something that can be removed. They look like they go furthur down the shin than the Pro Tec Gravity too.









ProTec IPS Rail Guards for Knee/Shin


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that this is what i needed. I'll have to return the ones i have somehow anyway.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

How big is the risk that you will mess up your pants with the hard padded kneepads?

I read quite many people use them, expecially at the "Shin + knee guard" topic, so maybe it's just a fear of some here? Or can some people say they really messed their pants up?


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

LvdT said:


> How big is the risk that you will mess up your pants with the hard padded kneepads?
> 
> I read quite many people use them, expecially at the "Shin + knee guard" topic, so maybe it's just a fear of some here? Or can some people say they really messed their pants up?


better to mess up a pair of pants than an irreplaceable knee.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes ofcourse, but i'm only a poor student and i cannot afford new one's so that's why. I think I wil be looking for some heavy soft padded volleybal knee protectors.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hard pads are not going to mess up the knee of your pants if your using decent pants. The material is very very strong and ideally you won't be riding on concrete.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes that is what I was thinking. I use some pretty expensive Special Blend pants, but that's also the reason that I don't want to destroy 'em. Someone here who uses hard-shelled kneepads, in combination with some decent snowboard pants?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

LvdT said:


> Yes that is what I was thinking. I use some pretty expensive Special Blend pants, but that's also the reason that I don't want to destroy 'em. Someone here who uses hard-shelled kneepads, in combination with some decent snowboard pants?


If you are some "poor student", you're complaining about messing up your "pretty expensive Special Blend pants"? Just use duck tape if you make a hole.

I have hard body armor and it does "scratch" the shell of my North Face jacket when I brush up against a hard wall in the lodge and leave a little paint mark. But it doesn't rip a hole when falling on snow. I haven't tested it on a rail fortunately but if it does, Duck tape should make it even stronger! I don't normally wear my ski clothes out in regular life but equipment gets messed up eventually. It's not really clothing. It's supposed to be part of your gear. But if sporting the Shaun White Collection is really meningful to you, look on the bright side, next year it will be out of style anyway.


----------

